# South East Arachnid Show SEAS (KENT)



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all

I represent the Invicta Arachnid Club and we are currently organising our first ever Invert show.

After much organising the innaugrial South East Arachnid Show will take place at the Ashford International Hotel just off Jcn 9 of the M20 ( only 20 miles from dover for the European lads) on Sunday 30 January 2011 
11.00 - 1700 Tables will be £20.

Traders will be able to stay at the hotel on the Friday night at reduced rates if they wish.

Alternatively on the other side of Jcn 9 is Eurika leisure park boasting a Travel lodge and Premier inn, you also have a 12 screen Cineworld multi plex cinema, Arena Night club, Brannigans gym and swimming pool.
Restaurants include Beefeater , Frankie & Bennies, Pizza hut, KFC, McDonalds & Burger King, so wether you are trading or buying there will be plenty to do.

As Things progress i will update you on this thread.

Since the Black Lion show ceased several years ago the South East has been sadly lacking in a good trade show so we have done something about it, please support us.

Please PM me for any further details

Cheers

Alan


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

splimmy said:


> Hi all
> 
> I represent the Invicta Arachnid Club and we are currently organising our first ever Invert show.
> 
> ...


i think you have missed the very good maidstone show:2thumb:


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah sorry, i meant it the first major invert show in the South East. Booking forms are now available if anyone wants to book a table. Is looking to be a great show . For further info or a booking form please PM me : victory:


----------



## StandUp (Jun 29, 2009)

Ooh, 30th January 2011, that's my 28th Birthday :gasp:

Can I have a free birthday spider if I come along? :whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah im sure I could sort you out a free sling for your birthday mate


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Should be a good show people. 

Dont miss out on being a part the first (and hopefully many more) South East Arachnid Show, hosted by the Invicta Arachnid Club.

We will also have a table at the BTS show in May so if you would like to come and find out more please come find us :2thumb:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i want one in cornwall


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

If you would like a booking form please pm me with your email address and i will send you a form to print. 

If you would prefer a paper form (through the post) please send me your address and i will get one out to you.

we seem to have a glitch on the website where the form is not appearing.

Why not book a few tables to sell off any of your excess breeding/unwanted inverts? Bring the kids along for a great day out.

Dont miss out on the 1st ever South East Arachnid Show!!

If you have any other questions please do not hesitate to contact me.

All the best

Alan
Invicta Arachnid Club


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Tables are selling fast so if you would like a table for trade please email me at [email protected] and I will then be able to advise you of further details. Further information on the show can be found on our website here: Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Home


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

can my mum have a free sling as it is her birthday too!!!!!!!


----------

